# What exactly to do when I catch him peeing inside and other questions?



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

We're only on day two of our new puppy and he's been okay so far. No poos inside yet, but a few wees; We're getting the hang of noticing when he's sniffing because he wants to pee, instead of just sniffing out of curiosity.

I'm wondering what exactly the right thing to do is when we catch him urinating inside. Instinctively we've just been grabbing him and putting him outside in a mild panic so far. He was doing his business on newspaper at the breeders but we'd rather not do that here because he's just going to end up learning not to anyway, so why not just skip that step. He's on wooden and stone floors mostly so clean up is easy.

Secondly, our kitchen floor is made of the same stone slabs as the patio outside (We're keeping him away from the grass as much as possible until he is fully vaccinated because there are cats lurking and we have seen the odd rat around the playing fields behind our house before). Will using the patio as his peeing spot just confuse him and make him think the kitchen is ok to go in too, or will he be able to figure out the difference?

Also, is there a way of telling whether he's finished peeing because he did six wees in quick succession earlier? He did four of them outside, but twice I thought he was finished when he wasn't and brought him in only for him to let loose on the fireplace and the radiator.

Aside from that, he didn't cry on his first night at all. Second night he cried but just because he managed to yank the blanket off his cage leaving him exposed. We're switching him gradually from pedigree on to fisherman's finest, he's not a fussy eater at all and his poos are very regular if a bit soft which I assume is stress or just getting used to the new food.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I think we've all done the picking up carting them out on mid pee....but it does tend to mean you either turn them tummy up to the ceiling so they continue to pee all over themselves, or you cart them out leaving a trail of wee as you go. In my vast experience, let them finish, clean up and mentally castigate yourself for not noticing sooner. Make sure you use a deodorised spray to get rid of any wee smells ( cos your dog will keep going there otherwise). As for your kitchen and patio flooring being the same....this may make toilet training take a little longer as it may confuse your puppy. But patience is the key. At least it's easier to clean than carpet.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He sounds so much like a puppy. I'd pick the spot where you want him to pee forever , prepare it quickly with gravel or whatever and bring him there on lead when you know he needs to pee and keep him there til he goes. When he does pair it with a word and a ton of praise and let him off lead for a play. Repeat often. If you catch him in the act elsewhere I'd scoop him up carefully and bring him to his spot. Better not to let them pee anywhere except where you want them to go if possible. I'm presuming the patio is on that list?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Laugh and then, after you've cleaned up, reward yourself with chocolate or alcohol - whichever poison works best for you.... you'll soon see the odd accident as a reason to celebrate!
If you catch him mid act I'd scoop him up and carry him out. If he has the habit of doing lots of short wees (typical boy - just wait until he can **** his leg ), then walk him around and around your patio area praising every wee and expect to be out there for 10 + mins... Not so bad at this time of year, just be grateful that you didn't bring him home in November!
As long as you clean up any accidents in the kitchen with a proper cleaner that eliminates the odour and any trace of pee (use a proper product rather than just your generic kitchen cleaer), he will soon work out where you want him t ogo.
But just remember he is a baby pup - most pups are reliably clean and dry by 20 weeks, lots earlier - your chap is tiny.


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Thanks. That is exactly what we've been doing with him aside from leaving him on his lead. We tried the lead at first, but we were using the collar his breeder had on him to discern him from his brothers and sister, and he figured out that a few well timed jumps could cause the thing to come right off. We got a better one yesterday.


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Cat 53 said:


> I think we've all done the picking up carting them out on mid pee....but it does tend to mean you either turn them tummy up to the ceiling so they continue to pee all over themselves, or you cart them out leaving a trail of wee as you go. In my vast experience, let them finish, clean up and mentally castigate yourself for not noticing sooner. Make sure you use a deodorised spray to get rid of any wee smells ( cos your dog will keep going there otherwise). As for your kitchen and patio flooring being the same....this may make toilet training take a little longer as it may confuse your puppy. But patience is the key. At least it's easier to clean than carpet.


He seems to stop in his tracks when I grab him, so he hasn't sprayed it all over the room yet. I guess that means he has some sort of control.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I used to follow mine around inside when they were puppies and as soon they sniffed the floor or carpet it was a sign they were looking for a spot to pee. I whisked them outside as quick as possible. I also used to put them out every half hour anyway. Yes it's exhausting but it does work! Lots of praise when they pee outside is good and a command to pee is a good idea too. I used "get busy" which I found as a good tip on the Internet. It worked a treat and they both pee and poop on command now when I am near a poop bin!


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

tessybear said:


> I used to follow mine around inside when they were puppies and as soon they sniffed the floor or carpet it was a sign they were looking for a spot to pee. I whisked them outside as quick as possible. I also used to put them out every half hour anyway. Yes it's exhausting but it does work! Lots of praise when they pee outside is good and a command to pee is a good idea too. I used "get busy" which I found as a good tip on the Internet. It worked a treat and they both pee and poop on command now when I am near a poop bin!


Thanks, that's what I've been doing. He was up at 4:30 this morning after having an accident in his crate, even though I took his water away a little while before he went to sleep and took him outside for several wees just before bed.

He's asleep on the sofa now so I'm stealing some time to do some work. I can't tell if he peed on the raggedy old doormat by the back door this morning while I turned my back for two seconds to hang his lead up or if it was his wet belly from being on the grass, but it let me know that I had almost run out of enzyme cleaner. If he's going to pee in the house, I guess that doormat is the best place for it.

I've been using 'Busy busy' because that's what I'm used to from dogsitting relatives' dogs.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sounds like he's doing well although I would never take water away from a puppy. Puppies need access to fresh water at all times and if a puppy is thirsty or dehydrated it's the best way for him to be awake and barking. Some of the dried puppy chews can give them a terrific thirst. I know some people advise taking their water away but I for one am very against it. Mine were house trained easily at night and always had their water with them.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tess you are so lovely and soft hearted. 

As is my wont I will play the devils advocate. You made me conjure up a wolf family, post weaning, and one of the little pups saying "I'm thirsty, let's all walk the half mile down to the stream to have a drink". Animals in the wild do not drink all the time unless they are maybe in a heatwave. Taking up their water before bed is a tried and true potty training method.


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

No accidents last night and he was fine this morning, but he managed to steal a few slurps of tea and spent two hours on his first sugar and caffeine high. He did 13 wees in what felt like the space of an hour but I managed to get nine of them to happen outside. Now he's tired himself out he has been asleep for an hour and a half.

I'm making him just wee on the grass now. I'm probably making it difficult for myself on the patio. Last night he actually sat by the door barking until I let him out to do his wees and poos. Probably a lucky coincidence.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Loving these toileting reports, it sounds like he is doing very well!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, your puppy sounds great!!
Just one thing, you said the breeder used paper and I get you not wanting to but as pup is so tiny and it will be impossible for you to supervise 24/7, I would use just a sheet of paper by the back door. He is used to this and he will seek it out when he needs to go toilet. After a few days you can move the paper outside and so the transfer to toilet ting outside will naturally follow. I find this the easiest way to toilet train. Just takes a bit of the stress of running around after them constantly. Good luck.
Oh and I agree with Tess about water. Leave it down, puppy may well need it if he is on a kibble diet. If fed raw or wet food he won't need it but kibble dehydrates the system and fresh water should always be available.
Good luck!


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

No more pees inside during the day, but I'm waking up when he whines in the morning and he seems to be doing them in his crate seconds before I come down stairs. They're still sitting on top of his vet bed rather than soaking through so they can't have been there that long. 

He's whining by the door when he needs to poop and sometimes when he needs to pee. I'm catching most accidents by keeping an eye on his behaviour, and he's been wearing himself out during the day so he's sleeping a lot more, which makes it easier to judge when he needs to go out.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds as though you've nearly cracked it. If you are like many of us even after he knows how to ask to go out and you know when he needs to go as well he'll have a few random accidents in far flung places, perhaps just to see if its ok to use those rooms as toilets.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

And let's face it, who here among us hasn't succumbed to that?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mazz you've just reminded me I've misplaced my standing up pee-er. Do you have this contraption there that allows women to pee without squatting bare bummed in the cold?


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

One accident in three days.

My problem now is blood in his poop. For about a week his poop has been on the pale/greyish side and just now it was runny and streaked with blood. The only new food he has had is some banana today in his kong. After pooping he came inside and fell asleep. There hasn't been much change in his behaviour.

He's on Fishmonger's Finest, switched over from Pedigree which is what the breeder had him on. He wolfs his food down and gets treats throughout the day when he pees outside or does his tricks etc. Most of the time his treats are just his kibble. He's due to get his second vaccinations on Friday.

Do I just keep an eye on him? Or is it cause for concern?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Mazz you've just reminded me I've misplaced my standing up pee-er. Do you have this contraption there that allows women to pee without squatting bare bummed in the cold?


I feel like I've stumbled on to a forum that I have no right to be in. 

We don't need them over here, we have toilets.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Mazz you've just reminded me I've misplaced my standing up pee-er. Do you have this contraption there that allows women to pee without squatting bare bummed in the cold?


I think we call them a 'she wee' over here but I've never been tempted, I'm not sure I could let go standing up in clothes


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Walter said:


> One accident in three days.
> 
> My problem now is blood in his poop. For about a week his poop has been on the pale/greyish side and just now it was runny and streaked with blood. The only new food he has had is some banana today in his kong. After pooping he came inside and fell asleep. There hasn't been much change in his behaviour.
> 
> ...


Sorry to have hijacked your thread with our silliness Walter.  

I suspect you've changed his food a bit quickly, they have very sensitive tums. I'd steer clear of anything but his normal food in Kongs and as treats for now too. I know that most new things gave Poppy a problem when she was small. I think there's a formula/method for changing food, something like a 10% swap in stages - there'll be a thread on it if you search. 

I'm sure others with more experience will be along to advise in more detail but I'd just make sure he has a drink and keep an eye on it for now but if it makes you feel better to go to the vets then do it


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

We changed it gradually in just over a week. He seems ok now, he has just taken himself off to bed for the night, although there was no pre-bed poop.


----------

